# Charging Ego Passthrough & Evic



## Gareth (10/7/14)

Hi Guys 

I have been using my cellphone charger to charge my Joyetech 1000mah passthrough battery and evic. The chargers output is 5v 2amps. I have read that its bad to charge the batteries with a 2amp charger is this right?


----------



## drew (10/7/14)

@Gareth I'm open to correction but I don't think it's anything to worry about. The way current works is that a circuit will only draw the amount of current it needs. So the battery isn't actually charging at 2amps, there's a charging circuit between the usb connector and the battery which will limit the current output to 0.42A, which is standard for ego batts.


----------

